# Natural treatment for PUPPS?



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Okay, it looks like I DO have PUPPS. It has spread from my arms to my legs, back, belly, and breasts.

I can handle it all day but in the evening I want to itch my skin off.

I hate those creams and they don't work for me anyway... but I did take a Benadryl pill after much deliberation and it really helped, but I'm not really ok with taking that daily....

Any natural things I can try?? I am pretty desperate with this!! Every night I just lay in bed and grind my body on the bed to itch every tiny spot!!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

No advice, since I never found ANYTHING that helped for me.

But lots of understanding and commiseration.

Try a cool shower - and a nice loofah or bath "puff" of some sort.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizaBear*
Try a cool shower - and a nice loofah or bath "puff" of some sort.

I don't know if I could control myself with a loofah!! I would scratch myself with it









I had dh pat and rub the spots instead of itching (since my arms are starting to get a tiny bit scabby) and that is OK, but nothing really makes it STOP except the benadryl.... ick.


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Hey - at least something is giving you some relief ! Even Benadryl didn't help for me, other than to make me dozy.

When I got my maternity stuff out this time, I found most had blood stains on the insides where I'd scratched myself so raw. I hope you fair much better.


----------



## honey (Nov 28, 2003)

I've only had one client with pupps. She told me that vanilla extract soaked cotton balls applied topically helped her. She was desperate and started experimenting with everything in sight.

I have no idea why this would help but thought I'd pass it along. Good luck!


----------



## laurata (Feb 6, 2002)

Could some sort of liver cleansing herbs help your body purge. I really know very little about PUPPS, but it seems like I read somewhere once that it was caused by an overtaxed liver? Good luck with finding something to help!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Vanilla? Innnnteresting!! I will try that!


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I've suggested nettle leaf infusions in the past, but it takes awhile to work. It's really sad that there's no real relief.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Hmm, Laura, I don't know about the liver connection but that's interesting... because I had HELLP with my first pregnancy and that's obviously liver related... hmmm....


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Pam are you still reading? If you are, would you think Benadryl taken nightly is going to harm the baby? I'm 29 weeks, c/s will be at 38-39 weeks depending on my blood pressure at the time...

So we're talking 10 weeks... so 70 doses of Benadryl.... ick.

I prefer not to do it, but have this week out of sheer desperation....

Kimberly


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I don't think Benadryl would do harm to a baby. If you get some relief and sleep from it, it would be a great remedy to take.

One of my clients said she had GREAT success with easing the itching using Benadryl topical cream. Have you tried that?


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

The topical cream just irritates my skin more....

Ok, since you say it is ok, I am going to do the benadryl







You're pretty crunchy and I trust you









My sister said go for it but she's a super super super medicine happy RN. She has taken more drugs than anyone should EVER take while pregnant, like morphine and such...


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Benadryl is a class B drug, which means that, while there haven't been any intense studies about its safety and use with pregnant women, all animal studies (and anecdotal evidence) points to it being safe for pregnant women to use.

I know many providers recommend Benadryl for women who are having problems sleeping. While I'd try other options for that particular problem, I think in your case it's a good option!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I remember trying to rake the skin off my arms during my first pregnancy! What a bizarre pregnancy symptom, you know? The only thing that helped me was ice packs. I would hold one on my itchy spots until they were completely numb.


----------



## cassiemc (Mar 8, 2002)

I had PUPPS with my first and it's evil. My midwive gave me stinging nettles to make a tea with and I drank that for about a week and it was gone. I would really try it. It doesn't taste all that bad and it really does work. PUPPS is definetly from an overtaxed liver. You are trying to rid your body of toxins that the liver can't handle. I hope you find relief fast


----------



## calla lily (Nov 23, 2002)

Cold showers helped me some, and sometimes hot showers worked better. But they only helped while I was in them. Cold washclothes over the most itchy areas helped alittle too. Gold Bond extra strenght lotion helped for a couple hours, but I'll warn your that it burned my skin so bad when I put it on. But I considered that better than the itching. I never did try benadryl.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

UNBELIEVABLE! I have drank 2 cups of the nettles tea and tonight my itching is MUCH less intense...

I will keep doing it 3x/day for a week... I read some websites on it and got the dosage info.

It was only $4 for a big ole vat of nettles at whole foods







yay!

Kimberly


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Bahhhh, spoke too soon! My itch just took longer to kick in tonight! I'm in full blown pupps land again









I swear nights are my worst by far.. but normally by 6 or 7... tonight it didn't start till almost 11...


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Can anyone describe or show me a link that outlines what PUPPS actually entails? I've got this bizarre itching that I've assumed was spider bites on the backs of my knees, inside my arms but mainly on my TUMMY! It's driving me nuts! Thanks--I'm just too tired to google...and that's pretty tired


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Here's a great site: http://members.optushome.com.au/westhoff/puppp/ - and she says dandelion helped! that is a great liver herb - perhaps adding the dandelion to the nettles? I would keep taking it, I hear it takes awhile to work!


----------



## cassiemc (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm glad you are trying it. It really helped me! I was just talking to my dh tonight to see if he remembered exactly what was in it because I'm sure it was more than the nettles and she had me bath with some other herbs and take black strap molasses. He couldn't remember, but it was a lifesaver. I think I'll give her a call later and she if she can tell me what it was. I'll post after I speak with her


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, I'm still taking the nettles for sure! It's 6 pm and I'm itch free ALL DAY so far....

I wasn't expecting a 5 minute cure







more like 5 days









Actually, even just a "lessening" would be great!

I don't think I can do dandelions.... I am pretty allergic to weeds in general...

Kimberly


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Y'all, I think I have PUPPS! I've been thinking it had to be spiders biting me in my bed or bedbugs







. My dc who cosleep seem to be fine, so I was wondering why it was just me-----well, at least I have a sort-of diagnosis! I'm off to do a nettles infusion. This is the worst itching! Does it sound strange to have it on the insides of my forearms in addition to my tummy? Would it be too soon for it to appear at 26 wks? I'm really not wanting it to be bedbugs.....

Thanks, Pam for the link!


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

26 weeks is a normal time for it to show up.... and yep, the inside of my forearms is the absolute WORST!! My one arm is kinda scabby!!!!

I was thinking I had bugs or something too, but no one else has it!!









Welcome to the itchy club!!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

No, don't welcome me







! Kick me out----this is horrible! I am glad I'm not alone though. I can't sleep at night







and I want to rip my skin off. I joined the yahoogroup that was on Pam's link. It looks like a great source of info!

I aleady take nettles for iron---but I'm getting dandelion today. Anyone know if it's root or just plain dandelion (or is there not a difference)? I might just go out into my yard and start chewing...


----------



## nikkyme (Aug 15, 2003)

my PUPPS was pretty bad this time -and last- but I have been using raw unprocessed honey and gold bond powder - and it seems almost healed ! I had the honey on for three days straight and today is the 1st day I haven't been super itchy or horribly uncomfortable....i would only use the unheated kind - not the kind you get from the grocery but from the health food store...


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hey, I just saw this thread had been bumped up. For anyone else who is suffering with this, I just wanted to post what had worked wonders for me:

Nettles
Dandelion Root
Flax Seed Oil Capsules

I had tremendous relief within hours. The Benadryl Gel worked fine until I'd gotten relief from within. From what I've read, the liver plays a huge part in this. Please, please, don't let yourself be induced. From the yahoo list I was on, so many times, I read that mothers were induced so their PUPPPs would go away (or so their drs thought). All they ended up with was a horrible induction/birth, babies who weren't ready to be born and PUPPPs that still didn't go away









Also, please don't give up on breastfeeding if you need to take medication for PUPPPs after the baby is here. Call a LLL leader or an IBCLC (or check out the BF forums here!).

Ok, that's my .02 for the night


----------



## melmom68 (Jan 4, 2008)

My daughter is 30 weeks pregnant and started out with a "rash" about a week ago....and it started progressing and now it is PUPPS..............oh my.....and I feel for any of the females that have this. She is miserable!!!!!....her ob dr. prescribed her Atarax (hydroxyzine) plus topical Benadryl cream. I'm glad to see that there is ladies that are posting about their experience with it----support group.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

dandelion root capsules and omega-3 fatty acids.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

i have puppps for the second pregnancy now. uggh. but at least this time i knew what it was before it got out of hand. now it only flares up when i space out on my regime.

primarily dandelion ROOT and burdock root tea - a strong decoction
b5 (pantothenic acid)
aloe gel on the belly (or other itchy places)

last time i tried _everything_. this time i stuck with aloe gel for the itching and it gives me immediate relief.


----------



## JunebugsMom (Jan 8, 2006)

does anyone know if PUPPS and eczema are related? I've had eczema on and off my whole life but it's always really bad when I'm pg.

also, are you guys drinking the stinging nettle tea or putting it on your skin?


----------



## MamaEli (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, I picked up Dandelion Root capsules and Nettle Tea today. How much do drink--1-2 cups a day? The Dandelion Root bottle says to take 3 capsules 3xday. That seems a bit much.
Oh, and I'm only 15 weeks, and about going crazy, and driving DH crazy too. This cannot go on! Ahhhh!


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
dandelion root capsules and omega-3 fatty acids.

yup! I was getting crazy itchy (no rash or anything, just that vague itchiness that won't quit!) and used a couple doses of capsulated dendelion root as well as flax seed oil-in two days it was gone. I've been fine for almost a week.


----------



## lildavid'smom (Jan 21, 2008)

3 weeks after I delivered my son (12-07-07) I was diagnosed and prescribed Prednasone for 10 days. I've healed somewhat but still have the itching on my inner thighs and inner arms. My ob says that it would eventually go away but I don't think I can take it much longer. My legs are so badly scarred from the tiny scabs it is ridiculous!!!!
Where can I find Nettles and how much do I take? What about the Dandelion Root capsules, how much of those should I take as well?
PLEASE HELP!


----------



## PiscesMama24 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Mama...

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this HORRIBLE rash. I had it for the last 5 weeks of my pregnancy with DD and I was absolutely miserable! Here is a site that has TONS of information...

http://www.tcinternet.net/users/krit...aomi/PUPPP.htm

Also, if it hasn't already been mentioned...try the PUPPS Relief Soap from Ranier Soapworks...it worked wonders for me! Here's the link...

http://www.rainiersoapworks.com/puppp_relief.htm

Good luck and you WILL get through this....hang in there!


----------



## sarabrynn82 (Dec 30, 2006)

So sorry to all you PUPPPS sufferers... BTDT!

Dandelion Root 3 capsules/3x day is what did it for me - but you've got to do it religiously and I didn't see any results until about 5 days and by a week it was gone completely! It did seem to keep progressing the first few days I was taking them so don't be discouraged. And don't be a dummy like me and just stop taking it when you run out b/c the rash is gone... it will come back! And it will take another week to get it to go away!!!

For immediate relief, I found Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap to be pretty helpful for a few days.


----------



## fate5000 (Jan 3, 2008)

as a PP said, rainier soapworks PUPPP relief soap is amazing! i got PUPPPs at around 33 weeks in my last pregnancy, it was everywhere!!!! I found the soap while up at night searching the internet due to itching keeping me awake







:
My PUPPPs were gone before i gave birth!







I bought 2 bars but i only had to use one, so if anyone is willing to give me their mailing address, I'm willing to mail it to you for free.


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't know if this applies, but I just had a bad case of hives (I'm just 8 weeks along) and Clairitin helped give me some relief. It's also a class B drug. Just a thought. Sorry you all are dealing with this. I am hoping mine was a fluke.


----------



## UmmBnB (Mar 28, 2005)

Dandelion Root tincture is the typical natural remedy for it. I had it with my first and the DRoot cleared it up in a few days. Check the archives at gentlebirth.org for dosages.


----------



## Xpcting#3 (Nov 7, 2007)

The hairdrier was my best friend for about two weeks (my PUPPS didn't appear until the end of my pregnancy). I'd aim at the spots that itched the worst just to get a little relief for awhile. *Nothing* has ever felt so good.


----------



## EmilyS (Jan 15, 2006)

I used Dandelion Root capsules and Flax oil. These were the only things that helped and I was in serious discomfort for two weeks prior. Good luck!


----------



## mahasin (Oct 7, 2008)

Plain yogurt on your itchy spots is good for immediate itchy relief.Sounds crazy but it was my mom who told me and I trust her since she has 7 kids! Just left the Dr so I haven't tried dandelion root or nettles but I will!


----------



## nuwavemomma (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PiscesMama24* 
Hi Mama...

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this HORRIBLE rash. I had it for the last 5 weeks of my pregnancy with DD and I was absolutely miserable! Here is a site that has TONS of information...

http://www.tcinternet.net/users/krit...aomi/PUPPP.htm

Also, if it hasn't already been mentioned...try the PUPPS Relief Soap from Ranier Soapworks...it worked wonders for me! Here's the link...

http://www.rainiersoapworks.com/puppp_relief.htm

Good luck and you WILL get through this....hang in there!

I was just coming to post the first link as well, I have it bookmarked.







Scroll down about 2/3rds of the way to where it says "Herbal Treatments that Hypothetically Go to the Source of the Problem"

And someone had previously asked about 3 caps, 3x daily as a dosage. That sounds on the low end of effective to me, as per my midwife. Definitely take at least that amount. Not sure about postpartum dosing though.

I'd also add, do what you can to help your liver out: don't use chemical cleaners, toxic personal care products, drink more water - filtered, and with lemon, buy more organic, etc... Also I think the idea that PUPPS and a candida die off reaction can be confused is interesting...


----------

